# DIY Background



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

So I started my DIY backgroumd here are some pics
Not exactly what I was going for But it is growing on me. In my minds eye I was attempting to simulate a Back to nature rockscape. 1st try
would like some feed back









Styrofoam sheets siliconed together








4 sheets thick








first panel








































































After first coat of concrete
Keep in mind this bad boy is 8ft Long, This middle section is 5 ft +. I also plan on making 3 more modules. 2 modules will be attached to bottom of tank and the 3rd will be suspended from top divider glass
What do you guys think?
Does it look too manufactured


----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

man that looks good =D> what did you use to carve the styro?i've been wanting to try one but i'm so not artistic.i really like what you've got.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

It was really pretty simple! I just used a soldering gun and attached some wire stripped out of a peice of romex to make a bendable tip, works really well the tip can be shaped and bent to whatever shape u desire. Then I used a dry-wall jab saw and a hacksaw blade with a duct tape handle. You could easily do this with-out the soldering gun but it was alot less messy. After I Carved the stones I used a torch to melt and shrink the styrofoam for texture. Don't be afraid, very simple! I free handed this one. It's not really what I had invisioned but it is only my first attempt and it's growing on me. We'll see after coloring is finished whether or not I use this one. Caution this is a very messy project, but alot of fun.

These were my inspiration tanks, I absolutly love those Back to Nature modules but way too pricey for me. Therefore decided to try an make my own.




































A little over the top I know, but if they can so can I!!!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I decided to scrap this one and start over! 
I want a more realistic look. I cut the rocks out of this one and will try and incorporate them into the the new one. 
will post pics soon.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Well newer version doesn't really resemble the original anymore.


































Will post more pics after install.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it better then the first. Looks more natural with the same type of rock in it. :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Here it is in the tank. still have a few rocks to silicone over the joint, unit is 2 pieces in the back with seperate modules to cover overflows.


















this has taken much longer than I thought it would.


----------

